# Wich one should i take?



## pinkbull (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry if its not in the right section, Im planning on upgrading from droid x to photon or bionic but they seem equal in spec and the different is only in chipset
So my question is?
1.camera quality
2.network actual speed
3.gaming capabilities
4.batteries deficiency
5.mods rom development

Best regard

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

The Photon and the Bionic are actually very different phones. The only thing they have in common is being dual-core and having 1GB of RAM.

The Photon is a lot like the Atrix and Droid X2 in that it is based on the Tegra2 chipset. The Bionic is based on the TI OMAP 4430 that's also found in the Droid 3, Droid Razr, and Droid 4.

While the Photon may end up having (a very tiny bit) better gaming support due to the Tegra2 chipset, you'll be making a huge sacrifice in network performance. The Photon will only do "4G" if you're in one of Sprint's WiMax areas. The Bionic rides on Verizon's 4G LTE network which is EXTREMELY fast.

ROM development on the Photon appears to be somewhat active, if only because a bootloader unlock tool was leaked. However, the bootloader unlock disables WiMax, for some reason.

The Bionic dev scene is picking back up again now that ICS is coming in for it. Also the indie devs are working on a bootloader bypass for it, so that it can see the same level of awesome development that the Razr is getting.

Battery life on the Photon will probably be better, as you'll likely be keeping it in 3G-only mode all the time. The Bionic will eat battery like crazy if you keep 4G turned on.

I have no knowledge on the cameras. However, you definitely want the Bionic. The poor Photon isn't well regarded especially if you keep it stock.


----------



## pinkbull (Sep 13, 2011)

Yep bionic it is tyvm

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

